# Yao primed to receive Hall of Fame nomination in 2012



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Yao Ming appears destined to be an unexpected member of the next Hall of Fame class.
> 
> Officials of the basketball museum said representatives from the Chinese Basketball Association and media in China signaled plans to nominate Yao in the contributor category and bypass the usual five-year waiting period for retired players.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2011/news/08/08/yao-hall-of-fame/index.html


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ehh I don't like this approach. To me it cheapens the HOF election process. Sure they can take the easy and quick way out and put him in as a contributor, but in the end he was a basketball player. An international player, and NBA player. Let him wait, then put him in as a player/contributor. 

This is all being pushed by the Chinese media in order to expedite the process of getting him in so they can keep parading him around without having to wait the 5 years for a possible enshrinement. They want him there now for the glorious propaganda to mother China!

Ugh. Call my a HOF purist, but this just bothers me.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Powerful stuff


----------

